
Discord raises $100M at $3.5B valuation - s3r3nity
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/30/21308194/discord-gaming-users-safety-center-video-voice-chat
======
tmoaad
Honestly, this raises a lot of questions in terms of profitability. They've
attempted multiple different revenue streams (Nitro, Server Boosts, they even
had a steam competitor at one point with a game store) and yet they haven't
been able to generate 100m between their late-2018-but-really-2019 [0] round
of 150m? I can't imagine that right now would be a great time to raise either.

0\. [https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/gaming-chat-startup-
discor...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/gaming-chat-startup-discord-
raises-150m-surpassing-2b-valuation)

------
tersers
I've been wondering for a while why Discord won't take on Slack. They would
only need to undercut the monthly price and offer an enterprise version with
the gaming memes and content cut out. Discord is similar enough to Slack that
teams would have no trouble migrating either.

~~~
gavribirnbaum
We even use Discord instead of Slack.

~~~
domlebo70
FWIW I find the apps are significantly snappier than Slack. Both built on
Electron interestingly

~~~
winrid
Discord seems to have a huge focus on performance. On a number of their blogs
they talk about monitoring the frame rate of the desktop and mobile apps for
example... I'm not sure Slack goes that far.

------
ivraatiems
I love Discord, and I'm glad for them to be doing well, but their recent blog
post about BLM and their new "safety" initiatives as mentioned in this article
are 100% performative.

Reporting abuse on Discord is a farcically complex process that involves
enabling debug mode, copying an obscure message ID, and filling out a hard-to-
find support website form. There's no technical reason you couldn't report
abuse with a right-click action, or at least with a button in the app
itself.[1]

Unless and until they fix that, any initiative Discord takes on "justice" or
"safety" is empty words to me.

[1] [https://support.discord.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360000291932-H...](https://support.discord.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360000291932-How-to-Properly-Report-Issues-to-Trust-Safety)

------
dl33ta
I don’t see why they are sticking with the nitro boost model. As a regular
user of Discord none of the Nitro perks come even close to enticing me to part
with my hard earned cash. They need to find a tangible add-on product that
adds functionality, not tied to performance, to start getting people to start
paying imo

